# Allied seawind II



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HI, everyone
I wish to change my boat next spring, and I am considering an allied seawind II, because I read that it is a great blue-water boat, and even if i have no idea when I will be able to go cruising,I want to start to prepare for that, starting with a boat well suited for that purpose.I am curious to know what other boats are in the same category of the allied seawind II(seaworthy, size and price range) Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I guess I need to ask, where will you be sailing? Boats like the Seawind are nearly useless as sailboats in many popular light to moderate wind sailing venues. 

I have always thought that the original Seawind was better constructed and more suited for offshore cruising. The Seawinds were derived from the H-28 and there are a whole range of L Francis Herreshoff designed H-28 derived designs out there such as the Seaworks 30, Cheoy Lee Bermuda 30 and Offshore 30 and 32 ketches.

My favorite default cruiser fitting your description would be the Pearson 323, which should be a much better boat all around than either of the Seawinds. Another really good option would be the Ericson Independence 31. Another reasonable choice might be the Halsey Herreshoff designed Bristol 30. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff,
I will be sailing lake Ontario and St-Laurence river, until I can take a year or more off, to go cruising. I dont want to buy a coastal cruiser and try to do an offshore cruiser out of it. I am not very keen about ketches, and its hard to find a seawind II with the cutter rig, and also the reversed wheel is a bit of a turnoff. thank you for your input, I will check them out.
Daniel


----------



## richardb123 (Apr 11, 2009)

*allied and others*

It is a complete myth that heavier boats cannot sail in light winds. There are many variables. IF there is adequate canvas and light air sails - including a big nylon drifter, and IF the bottom is clean and IF drag is reduced with a folding prop and IF the skipper knows how to sail you can get very respectable light air performance out of the Allied Seawind, Bristol Channel Cutter etc. In fact, according to Practical Sailor, the Allied Seawind II is quite spritely in light winds. Of course a light racer cruiser will be faster, all things being equal, until it starts to blow 30 knots and the Pearson owner will be trying to save his butt and the Allied owner will be having a blast. The Allied will hold twice the gear without being overloaded, and it sails like a dream - needing little attention to the helm in most conditions. The Pearson is more like a sports car, and will require your constant attention to the helm.


----------



## flashingbrine (Apr 5, 2009)

The Seawind II is an outstanding cruising boat, perhaps the best in its size and price range...maybe the best in its size range, period. I disagree that the original Seawind is a better built boat. The Seawind II had the same layup schedule and corrected a number of problems in the original, primarily the leaky hull-to-deck joint. 

As an ocean boat, I don't think the Pearson 323 compares. The Pearson is built as a coastal cruiser (i.e. screwed-on hull-to-deck joint). The Seawind II is a legitimate ocean boat. There are, of course, tradeoffs to be made in constructing an ocean boat. While it is possible to sail well in light airs, it is going to be a good deal more difficult in most situations. The Seawind II will not point as high as a typical coastal cruiser, either. And maneuvering in reverse is pretty close to impossible. That said, if offshore cruising is your goal, the Seawind II represents an outstanding value and is very well-suited to the task.

The Southern Cross 31 is very similar. Basically the same design (both by Thomas Gillmer), but a little smaller, cutter-rigged, and with a canoe stern. The Valiant 32 is another great ocean boat, but it will perform better upwind and in light airs. Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31 is also worthy of consideration. Baba 30 is a good cruising boat, but a lot of teak to maintain - sure looks nice, though. If you can go a little smaller, the Shannon 28 is an outstanding offshore boat as well, and it has significantly higher quality fit and finish.


----------

